# Tornado kick video



## Truls Jensen (Feb 15, 2020)

Any thoughts? It was my first try. Do you guys have some more advanced kicks i can learn?i am mostly interested in spinning and tricking, looks so cool!


----------



## Buka (Feb 15, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Truls.

Not really too bad for a first try. Keep it up, learning to kick effectively takes some time.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 15, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> Any thoughts? It was my first try. Do you guys have some more advanced kicks i can learn?i am mostly interested in spinning and tricking, looks so cool!View attachment 22695


Welcome
Sick kick brah
Do you feel confident to use that kick in a fight or nah?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 15, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> Do you guys have some more advanced kicks i can learn?


3 non-landing jump kicks.


----------



## Truls Jensen (Feb 16, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Welcome
> Sick kick brah
> Do you feel confident to use that kick in a fight or nah?


Not yet, bro, because i cant do it everytime, need to do it in the air for until i feel comfortable, but i try to practice in sparring


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 16, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> Not yet, bro, because i cant do it everytime, need to do it in the air for until i feel comfortable, but i try to practice in sparring


Focus more on the basics for sparring all the flashy stuff. Yeah it looks cool in movies and it's a good athletic feat but it's a lot slower than a basic front kick. Not saying it won't work ever but it's a lot lower percentage


----------



## Truls Jensen (Feb 16, 2020)

I totally agree that a regular front kick or the most basic kicks and strikes are a lot more powerful and more efficient etc  i just like to practice cool tricks, it gives me motivation and i think its so fun!


----------



## Truls Jensen (Feb 16, 2020)

I started sparring with some friends a week ago, so i appreciate feedbacks! I am blind on the left eye, so maybe therefore i just want to practice this more, because i have always have struggled with doing the most basic of the basic. Sorry for bad english, hope im being clear  What other cool spinning kicks can i learn?


----------



## Truls Jensen (Feb 16, 2020)

When i feel like i get the hang of this cool stuff and when i feel happy, i will practice more on self defense combined with striking combos that are more efficient, because then i will have more joy and motivation.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 16, 2020)

good start with momentum building 
but the ending of the kick looks more like an inside crescent kick than a tornado which ends is a (prefereably downward) round house 
spinning crescents are still fun to do and more control especially when not landing a kick, it helps to practice tornado when you can land the kick on a bag


----------



## Buka (Feb 16, 2020)

When I know you a little better I can recommend a corker of a cool one. But I'd have to cover the safety of the training progress because it involves a partner, can't really do it without a partner.


----------



## skribs (Feb 16, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> Any thoughts? It was my first try. Do you guys have some more advanced kicks i can learn?i am mostly interested in spinning and tricking, looks so cool!View attachment 22695



Another name for the tornado kick is the "turning roundhouse kick."  When you make the jump, your kicking knee should come up so you can execute a properly chambered roundhouse kick.

For now, I would work on the basics.  This is the rough order I'd go in:

Front Kick, Roundhouse Kick, Side Kick, and Axe Kick
Back Kick, Stepping Kicks (i.e. step-behind side kick), Jumping Kicks
Hook Kick, Spinning Hook Kick, Tornado Kick, Jumping Back Kick
Jump-Spinning Hook Kick
540 kicks and tricking


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 16, 2020)

skribs said:


> Another name for the tornado kick is the "turning roundhouse kick."  When you make the jump, your kicking knee should come up so you can execute a properly chambered roundhouse kick.
> 
> For now, I would work on the basics.  This is the rough order I'd go in:
> 
> ...


I only ever got good up to level 3 in this list. Spinning hook kicks always were (and still are) a ***** for me to do. I'd spend an hour on them, get them down, get my accuracy great, and then three days later be messing them up again.


----------



## skribs (Feb 17, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> I only ever got good up to level 3 in this list. Spinning hook kicks always were (and still are) a ***** for me to do. I'd spend an hour on them, get them down, get my accuracy great, and then three days later be messing them up again.



The nice thing about the order of my list is that not only does it build up in terms of the techniques building on the previous step, but they also build down in percentage of success.  So if you're hanging around level 3, you've probably got the best techniques (in terms of usefulness) on the list.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 17, 2020)

skribs said:


> The nice thing about the order of my list is that not only does it build up in terms of the techniques building on the previous step, but they also build down in percentage of success.  So if you're hanging around level 3, you've probably got the best techniques (in terms of usefulness) on the list.


That's actually really true, and likely part of the reason I stopped progressing. Although I trained with someone who did full contact karate tournaments for about 10 years, and had the best spinning kicks (hook, back, and side), I've ever seen. Only way to avoid them was predict when he'd throw them and jump back. If I could get them to his level, I'd have a pretty darn high success rate.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 17, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> Any thoughts? ... Do you guys have some more advanced kicks i can learn? View attachment 22695


- Don't swing your right arm. Keep your right fist on your right waist. You may need to do a follow up right punch after your kick.
- Try to let your right foot to hit on your left palm (use your left hand as your kicking target).
- Try to land on one leg to check your balance (left leg in your clip).

When you catch cold, if you do 30 tornado kicks non-stop, you will sweat your cold off. It works real nice.

This was Bruce Lee's famous triple kicks combo.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 17, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> Any thoughts? It was my first try. Do you guys have some more advanced kicks i can learn?i am mostly interested in spinning and tricking, looks so cool!View attachment 22695


Welcome to the forum. It appears you are decently athletic. 
Let me ask you a few valid questions. Do you know the name of the kick you are doing? Do you know what part of the foot you are striking with and why? Do you know what you Other leg/foot is supposed to be doing? Do you know what your upper body is supposed to be doing?


----------



## Truls Jensen (Feb 18, 2020)

No, i know nothing


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2020)

Truls Jensen said:


> No, i know nothing



Some would say that this is a problem. You know. Crawling before walking before running.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 21, 2020)

Welcome to MT bradah keep on kickin


----------

